# Vets 4 pets.. Which is the best health care plan?



## Andrea92x (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I'm doing some research as I'm thinking about buying a Pomeranian puppy. I'm not sure what the best plan for me would be? I know they have a puppy plan but would I be better off with a complete care plan? I hope someone could help.

Also is there any additional fees to this? ( I know things aren't included like neutering ect ) but I'm just wondering if they charge you additional for the appointment itself. 

Thanks for all the help! Have a great day.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The trouble I have with these health care plans (not just the Vets4Pets ones) is that they are restricted to certain flea/worm products. The one my vet operates uses Frontline and Drontal; I prefer Advantix for fleas and ticks as it stops ticks attaching in the first place, and I prefer Panucur as a wormer - more gentle on the digestion and easier to administer. Plus I can get them online for a better price. So check out what they'll be providing, and exactly what's included, and how much you'd pay for the same or equivalent protection outside of the scheme.


----------

